# I want to be Safe! in Australian universities



## Alessa (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello
I got excepted in Australia for environmental engineering
I'm international student
I have no idea about australia at all < never traveled there
they told me that I got excepted and need to chose form those university

Western Sydney 

Deakin

USQ

Griffith


well I have no idea what to chose
but hear what I want
I want a place where I can feel safe, I can walk at 3 am and nothing happen to me
I want a place there is no racist going on
I don't like city place where the crowdy and the noise
I like a quiet place
I like the environment to be wonderful , beautiful sense, river or something like that , nice gardens

and last thing
I don't want a university where is the education is extremely hard
i'm good, but not in the level of a doctor

thank you please, advice me
Please excuse my bad english


----------



## lucynora (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey there. First of all, congratulations on being accepted into university. Dont fear as it will ruin your good feelings and try to relax. I know that what has recently happened in australia has alarmed us all, but take it easy and make sure to take your precaution at all times. Enjoy the moment and make your decision wisely. The universities you got accepted to are all good and i wish you all the best. Remember to make friends as they will help you with the feelings of homesickness and fear and you will be able to hang out with them. 
take care.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

griffith or deakin.. USQ does not have a good reputation and UWS is not in a safe area.


----------



## divontop (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes My friend if you are International Student then Be careful from cheater,


----------



## cristopher (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations on getting accepted.


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

I study at Deakin and actually DO walk around at 3 am (when I get home from work). Feels fairly save. Dont worry about living in a city in Australia, they are really quite and easy going compared to cities in other countries.


----------



## dreamerman (Nov 21, 2010)

I got excepted = Super.
I'm international student = Great, local unis need those high fees.
I have no idea about australia at all = You can read about AU on the internet and actually see streets on Google Map. 
I want a place where I can feel safe, I can walk at 3 am and nothing happen to me = Nobody can guarantee you that. Walking around at 3am for the heck of it is asking for trouble.
I want a place there is no racist going on = Impossible. Racism is everywhere.
I don't like city place where the crowdy and the noise = Regional towns may suit you. Avoid our 5 major capital cities. 
I like a quiet place I like the environment to be wonderful , beautiful sense, river or something like that , nice gardens = Blue Mountains but I don't think there is a uni there. Closest may be UWS.
I don't want a university where is the education is extremely hard i'm good, but not in the level of a doctor = Can't help you here. Any degrees worth a dime needs effort.
Please excuse my bad english = No problem with yours. I have seen much worse.


----------



## man99999999 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Know these facts before comming to australia for higher education*

There are lot of different facts which are never told by the agents /IDP because these people get a commission when they send someone to higher education in AUS and believe me, the commission is usually your 1st semister tution fee.

1) If you're comming to this country make sure you have the complete tution fees ie for all 4 semisters and your expenses around 1000$ per month (300-500$ room rent, 200$ for food, 120$ public transport, 200$ for books / internet and other stuff). [uni fees for 24 month(40,000$) + 24 month your expense (24000$) equals 64000$ (if every thing goes as planned) (ie 30 LAKHS)

2) Do not think for a moment that you will get a job when you land here, no it does not happen, People have tried and tried and failed. they finally end up doing dish washing jobs / security guard jobs / taxi drivers jobs/ door to door sales man jobs and most of them are either on commision basis or very heavily under paid. Above all you can work only 20hrs / week and if you work more immigration can deport you back to india.

3)Now the actual education part, you will have assignments and there is nobody to help as in India. If you copy or referred to some books you need to let the lecturer know about it, if you dont you will be failed in that unit as per plagarism. Plz dont take this lightly as if you fail any unit you will have to pay around 3000$ do this unit again and give the exam. Now that means you will need to get a extension on your student visa and that is another 500$ cost.

4) Now finally the for the grand finale, when you finish your course you wont be able to apply for any graduate programs or campus placement type jobs as you are not a permanent resident or Aus citizen. As companies would not like to invest on a person who does not have a proper residency in this country. For getting a permanent resident you need to have at least 8 bands in all sections in IELTS which is very very hard and if you get a IELTS band 8 in all bands from India it is not valid for applying for Permanent Residency. you can apply for permanent residency if you have a band of 8 in all sections or if you have relative in AUS which again has its types.
It is this very reason why even after completing MS in Electronic, telcom, networking, Micro Elec, Civil you dont get a job in your field. Now applying for PR is also an expensive, it costs around 2750$(1.3 lakhs Rs) to apply for one, You will be asked to undergo a medical exam which costs around 300$(14000 Rs).

5) Fianlly Aus is not a racist country but Australians would prefer to work with australian or brits and definetly not with other country men. Its the same sentiment we you have too.

To sum it all up, its a gamble of 30 - 35 lakhs, with a winning percentage of 0% until you have a some relative who can sponcer your PR or if you get 8 bands in all sections as per the current rule. Aus gov will make all kinds of rule to make sure you leave the country the day u finish education. No company will take you in.
Many indians have fallen in this trap and its their family who feel the brunt financially.

All this things will be realised the day you enter Australia. The most important being the number 4, the grand finale.

Now for the good part, If you want to just come here study with every thing paid by your dad in India and would leave after the completion of the course with out applying for PR or work, then its a very beautiful place to live in. Your thinking will change, you will have lot of international exposure and you will miss this place for rest of your life. Do make sure you visit New Zealand South Island(heaven on earth).

Well for boys, Brothels, strip clubs, booze are legal, you can have them as much you want but will cost $$$$ you though and you can pay all of them via your credit card and you will get a "receipt". Its not a taboo as in India......

Now you have all the information, WELCOME TO AUSTRALIA....


----------

